# Kittens under my porch...not sure what to do?!



## Cleo_Kittyprrr (Nov 3, 2007)

Yesterday morning I discovered that there is a litter of kittens under my porch. I have only seen 2 - 3, so that may be all there is. They have their eyes open, but are very scared. I have not seen a momma kitty around and it is starting to get cold here!

I don't know what to do! I've never tried to trap kittens before. And I am going through some tough adjustments right now with my own inside kitties (most likely partly stemming from the feral activity outside) that will not allow me to take these kittens in. But I do not want them to be left out in the cold and w/o resources. I could use some advice please.


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

You needed that like you needed a hole in the head, huh? :lol: Here is a link to the Houston SPCA. I don't know if they will be able to help you but at the very least, they can refer you to someone who can. I found a cat rescue in Houston too but it says they are not accepting more animals.

http://www.spcahouston.org/SPCAHouston/ ... =898806307

I am sure there is some kind of program that can help out these kittens. I really doubt Animal Control or the SPCA is just going to tell you to leave them there to freeze. Hopefully they can either come out themselves and get them or at least loan you a trap so you can bring them in. And having these little guys picked up will hopefully be a double benefit-with luck they'll get safe placements and your kitties will start to relax with them gone.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Please make sure these babies will not be put to sleep. Usually, the Humane Society will attempt to find them homes. They will also provide humane traps, if necessary. In the meantime, please put out some food and water, and if it's cold, please put them in your garage. Of course you won't want them to be near your cats. They might have a disease. My heart bleeds for poor little orphaned kittens.


----------

